# need help which CZ to choose...



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi Guys, all CZ fans..Recently I went through a 2 weeks of experimentation with different guns (see my post on "which pistol to choose?")..Eventually it came to a tie between a CZ 75 BD and a SIG P226..Both guns have outstanding accuracy (within my novice shooting experience) that seperated these 2 from the rest of the crowd...

*Question #1.*

*Have you guys heard this argument before..i.e. People came to concluding close perfromance between a SIG P226 and a CZ 75 BD?*

Now that said ... I decided to go with the CZ 75 for (yes the price..and I want to buy a new gun, I don't want a certified used SIG, I will buy what I can afford..But I have EXTREMELY high respect to the SIG P226, but a guy has to live within his budget)..So knowing that I want the CZ 75, here comes the second Question:

*Question #2.*

_Which CZ 75 to BUY?
I have already made up my mind..It is going to be the CZ75 but I haven't decided which model yet, is it the:

CZ 75 BD
CZ 75 P01
or the
CZ 75 SP-01_

I only tried the 75 BD on the range as a rental, but the SP-01 looks much nicer and appealing...If the SP01 shoots like the BD then I will go with the SP-01.. And then Most probably I will get the P01 at a later time like next year or so for carry since it has the 3.9" barrel.

Any advice on whether these 3 guns shoot the same or different I will appreciate it..I am aware of the shorter barrel of the P01 and its effect on the site radius, but how a bout the SP01 and the BD..Any tip will be greatly appreciated.

-Jimmy


----------



## Black Metal (Jan 16, 2008)

The P-01 is my favorite :mrgreen:. When you decide to buy a carry gun look at the 2075 sub-compact


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

At this point you could try eeny, meeny, miny, mo. :mrgreen:


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

Dear *unpecador*, you made me fall from my chair laughing...That was funny man and the weird thing it is true..no more data to compare at this point..


----------



## biotech (Oct 16, 2008)

If it were my chioce I would go with the BD or P01. I don't like the placement of the safety on the CZ 75. I have a tendency to trip it with my hand sliding up during recoil on rapid fire. I like the decocker lever better for this reason. If I was looking for a Conceal carry I would opt for the P01 if just a shooter than the BD.


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

The BD is the version with a decocker..The B version has the safety lever..
However, I already made up my mind to go with the CZ 75- SP01 TActical that comes with a decocker..Can't wait to get my hands on that gun and claim that it is mine...Yoohooo...!!

NB: I will also purchase a kadet .22 kit..I've heard that it is good to be used for 2 reasons:
1. help break in the gun
2. help in training to enhance shooting techniques with more affordable ammo.

I'll be sharing my observations with the group once I get the gun.


----------



## literaltrance (Dec 24, 2008)

biotech said:


> If it were my chioce I would go with the BD or P01. I don't like the placement of the safety on the CZ 75. I have a tendency to trip it with my hand sliding up during recoil on rapid fire. I like the decocker lever better for this reason. If I was looking for a Conceal carry I would opt for the P01 if just a shooter than the BD.


There's definitely a crucial difference between the the SP-01/P-01 and the vanilla CZ 75 models, being the decocker/no-safety versus safety/no-decocker. Both work, but if you're used to the 1911 style safeties, the CZ's is somewhat misplaced. Also, it's become a rather common philosophy using the trigger to engage a "safer" state of a firearm is not ideal (i.e. trigger has to be pulled and hammer eased down simultaneously on the CZ "safety" models in order to decock, again, like the 1911s).

So I'm with biotech, and I'm sure many others, when it comes to narrowing your choices. I'd go with the SP-01 or the P-01. From there it's really just a question of size, which I'd pick the P-01 for CCW reasons.

At any rate CZ makes fine handguns, unquestionably the most ergonomic line in the business.


----------



## Tiny Mack (Feb 19, 2009)

Are you wanting a 9 or a 40? If you are wanting a 9mm the the 75 or the sp01 are both great. If you are whating a 40 then just get the 75. Let me throw on more out there an 85 combat. It is between a 75 and a sp01.


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks Tiny Mack, 9 mm is my prefrence..I already got 2 CZ's last week The SP01 Tactical and the 75 D PCR COMPACT..

Also this week I got a S&W 686 (357 Mag) revolver and a SIG P226 in 9mm

I love all these guns, and the CZ is so much forgiving when I shoot it, it make me feel as a better shooter..Check out my range reports.


----------



## Tiny Mack (Feb 19, 2009)

Man my CZ is in the shop getting some work done. I am having shooting my Glock right now. The CZ is by far the best gun I own and shoot. I am ready to get it back with the new trigger job. It's going to be sweetwith a 6.5#DA/1.8#SA.


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

Tiny Mack, do you mind if you tell me how much it will cost you to get the trigger job..I might want to consider this also for my SP01 and 75 Compact as well. Would they give a discount for 2 guns..Thanks in advance.


----------



## Tiny Mack (Feb 19, 2009)

jimmy said:


> Tiny Mack, do you mind if you tell me how much it will cost you to get the trigger job..I might want to consider this also for my SP01 and 75 Compact as well. Would they give a discount for 2 guns..Thanks in advance.


I sent you a pm.


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

*The CZ brothers*

*HI ALL:

Here are some pictures of the new CZ's that started my collection. I love these guns..*


----------

